
New Dating Sites Match People Through DNA Tests - nreece
http://www.komonews.com/news/tech/69979672.html
======
jacquesm
Gattaca meets OKCupid. It was only a matter of time I guess.

This is pseudo science though, you can do all the genetic testing in the world
it's not going to give you any insight on whether people are going to like
each other or not.

And if you just want to go for the most genetic diversity, simply find a
partner that is as much unlike you in every phenotypical aspect that you can
think of.

~~~
tpyo
A sea mushroom!?

~~~
jacquesm
Whatever floats your boat I guess...

------
rms
Other sites have already sold tests like this. It's basically complete
bullshit and still faces the dating site chicken vs. egg problem.

------
jamesbressi
The company claims... "longer-lasting love"

Isn't it funny how cheap love is now? Whether you believe it is a chemical
reaction or real, love is worth nothing anymore.

Maybe people are learning to accept it.

------
chaosmachine
It would be a funny experiment to send them dog DNA.

~~~
trafficlight
It's covered. I've already sent in my ex-girlfriend's DNA.

~~~
mahmud
You realize every time you speak ill of someone in their absence, you're dead
to all those present? Specially a former lover.

Where I grew up, badmouthing women would cost you social-face, then your jaw
meets with a high-speed pavement.

~~~
trafficlight
It was a joke I couldn't resist. And it wasn't even about anyone in
particular, so get off your high horse.

------
ramanujan
This is complete pseudoscience, reminiscent of RealAge. Where are regulators
when you need them?

------
Shana
If they were screening for diseases, now that might be interesting. Alas, no

------
joeycfan
Anyone tried matching people through scent? It's well known there are scent
preferences that map directly to genetic diversity.

